# What goes with burgers?



## heidi (May 10, 2001)

What is good to serve with hamburgers?

Do any of you know of a web site that offers suggestions for meals, like what goes with different foods?

Thanks
Annastacia


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

www.meals.com www.cookinglight.com 
Both of these sites make recomendations for side dishes with meals. With burgers, I typicaly picture picnic food. Go with potato salad, cole slaw, french fried potaoes, etc.


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

When we make burgers we always grill up some sweet onion and red peppers along with them. Good either on the burger or on the plate. We also usually have either corn on the cob, oven fries, or grilled asparagus depending on what looked good at the market.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

My favourite is a blue cheese stuffed burger, grilled of course over charcoal. Blue cheese, a big slice of tomato, mayo, and thin sliced onion. To go with that, a Guinness, and kettle chips sprinkled with salt and dried ground chile powder  Don't forget the most important while you're grilling, a bunch of friends and a good amount of cheer!

Kuan


----------



## goutezlebonvie (Feb 11, 2006)

french Fries.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Beer. Cold beer.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Anything! and BEER!
LOL
Tom


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

napkins, copious quantities of napkins....if their not dripping they are made right.


----------

